# Dzelži / Hardware >  laptops 40 minutes strādā ar 0% baterijā

## njakts

Sveiki!
Sen atpakaļ (3-4 gadi) nopirku Acer portatīvo datoru un oriģinālā baterija nomira jau pēc 9 mēnešiem un protams garantijas laiks baterijai - 6 mēneši... 
Nopirku ebay lēto baču, kas toreiz maksāja ne vairāk par 10-15ls, cik atceros, un tā strādā līdz šim. Protams netur vairs 4 stundas, kas bija sākumā, bet nu laiciņš arī ir pagājis... 
Tagad problēma ir sekojoša - izleca "Consider replacing your battery" paziņojums (win7). ar 100% dators izvelk apmēram stundu, atkarībā ko ar viņu dara un protams ekrāna spilgtums un kad izlāde sasniedz apmēram 8% dators hibernējas, jo tipa baterija tukša. nepievienojot pie lādētāja un ieslēdzot datoru, tas pamostas ar 0% baterijā un nostrādā vēl 30-40 minūtes...

Jautājums - kā notiek šī baterijas informācijas reģistrēšana? vai ir iespējams dzēst info par bateriju, lai pazūd tas paziņojums?

esmu izmeklējies info par baterijas pārkalibrēšanu, un restartēšanu utt... vairākas reizes esmu izlādējis un uzlādējis bateriju, bet paziņojums paliek un turpmākā darbība pie 0% arī... 

tagad uzliku pie advanced power settings lai visa izrubīšanās notiek pie 0%, redzēs, kas būs...

ieteikumi, komentāri?

Paldies!

----------


## Isegrim

Tev visādi liek saprast, ka *jāpērk* ja ne jauna baterija, tad viss kompis. Ko ražos un pārdos, ja visi gribēs 10 gadus uz viena dzelža sēdēt?

----------


## Texx

Neesmu sīki pētījis, bet baterijā iekšā varētu būt lādiņa uzskaites sistēma un sarēķinot visus uzlādes izlādes cilklus tas algoritms saka, ka baterija tukša, kaut patiesībā fiziski lādiņš ir lielāks nekā uzskaitītais. Ko darīt? Var uzstādīt, lai izslēdzas pie tiem 0%, bet secinājums viens - tās celles ir vecas. Jebkādas sarežģītas darbības ar šo bateriju neatmaksājas. Ja sāk tarucēt, jāmeklē cita baterija.

----------


## next

Dazhaadiem razhotaajiem tas var buut uztaisiits katram peec savas saprashanas.
Manam ACERam laikam tur tups skaitiitaajs kas ciklus saskaitiija un peec gada vairs neljaava bateriju laadeet.
A pie vainas bija dranjkjiigs DC kontakts, kad galiigi pieriebaas - pielodeeju vadu pa taisno.

----------


## ezis666

Biosā vajadzētu būt battery calibration, man asusam ir

----------


## njakts

paldies, iemetīšu aci biosā, bet ja nesanāks, tad laikam būs vien jāsūta no ebay jauna baterija...
Jaunu kompi galīgi nevajag, bet vispār diezgan stulba piebilde... priekš kam pirkt jaunu dzelzi, ja vecais vel strādā? Te jau izklausās pēc iphone fanāta

----------


## njakts

news flash!

vairākas reizes izlādējot datoru līdz 0%, kamēr izslēdzas un uzlādējot līdz 100%, "consider replacing your battery" ir pazudis...
jāpapēta, kā tagad darbosies un cik ilgu laiku varēs izspiest.

----------

